# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تم بحمد الله إفتتاح مركز تحميل الكتب المصورة والمخطوطات

## أبو عبدالله السلفي

[CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أخوانى وأخواتى الكرام أعضاء
========================
تم بحمد لله افتتاح 
مركز التحميل الرسمي للشبكة بحلته الجديدة والمميزة 
WWW.PDFSHERE.COM
==============================  =====

إعتمدنا استخدام اكثر من لغة 
العربية و الانجليزية 
========================
الواجهة العربية

1. حساب جديد للتسجيل في المركز .
2. حسابك الخاص للإطلاع على حسابك بعد التسجيل .
3. شروط الإستخدام ويجب على الجميع قراءتها جيدا .
4. أسئلة متكررة بعض الاسئلة الاجوبة لبعض المشاكل .
==============================  =============

قائمة تصنيف الكتب 
بحيث ترفع كتاب وتضعه في التصنيف الخاص به 
لعدم الاختلاط بين الكتب وترتيبها على أحسن وجه .
==============================  ========
خاصية البحث 

خاصية البحث في المركز وخاصية مميزة بالسرعه وحفظ الوقت
==============================  ========
حسابك الخاص
يمكنك من الحساب الخاص ترتيب ملفاتك فى مجلدات خاصة بك
ولا تدخل فى التصنيفات ووضع ارقام سرية واخفاءها عن الاخرين 
ووضع ارقام سرية لتحميل الملف الخاص بك 
اى لا يستطيع احد تحميله حتى يضع الرقم السري للملف

احصائيات خاصة بك 

=========================
بيانات المساحة المستخدمة حسب التوزيع الإداري للمركز

50 MB للأعضاء الجدد 
20 GB للأعضاء المتفاعلين
100 GB للأعضاء الدائمين 
بالنسبة للأعضاء الجدد 
الشروط لزيادة للمساحة يكون كالتالي :
1. تعبئة المساحة 50 MB .
2. كثيرة المساهمة والتقيد بشروط المركز .
3. التواجد شبه يومي بالمركز والمنتديات .
4. ارسال رسالة خاصة من المركز بشأن الزيادة .
*** ملاحظة : نحن لا نحتكر شئ ابدا ولكن ليكون عملنا مميز يجب وضع مثل هذه الشروط
مع تحيات 
فريق عمل 
مركز تحميل الكتب المصورة والمخطوطات
==============================  ========[/
منقول

----------

